# Carolina Red Pork Sauce



## smokemaster (Dec 31, 2006)

1 1/2 cups cider vinegar
1/2 cup ketchup
1/2 tsp cayenne or hot dried red chile flakes
1 tbsp sugar
1 tsp salt

Combine all the ingredients in a bowl and stir to dissolve the sugar.  Serve at room temp or chilled.  Sauce keeps indefinitely.

Recipe from Smoke & Spice


----------



## cajun_1 (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks smokemaster...sounds good, saved to my files. Will try on my next pork smoke.


----------



## pigcicles (Dec 31, 2006)

That sounds awesome. Thanks smokemaster

Keep Smokin


----------



## pigcicles (Jan 1, 2007)

smokemaster, I made the sauce yesterday to try with the ribs I smoked. It was very good, can't wait to try it with pulled pork. thanks again

Keep Smokin


----------

